# Help! Rescued Bunny Needs Home (San Jose, CA)



## mintsincl (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! This is a rescued rabbit that was taken in from a field outside. She is a very pretty Dutch bunny that would love to find a forever loving home! I do not know the exact age, but she is at least 2 years old. I do not believe she has been spayed. 

Momo has been through a lot. A while ago, my friend told me she released her pair of rabbits in an orchard field because she didn't want them anymore. And they were out there for a week and a half already! I told her that they couldn't survive out there, but she thought they could. So I contacted a local rabbit organization and someone came out to help me look, but after a brief search of the field, he told me that they were probably gone as it already had been so long (he told me the average life expectancy in the wild for them was 72 hours). I continued looking the next few mornings, and one day I spotted a tiny black and white head in a patch of plants. It was the bunny! Unfortunately, the second bunny was never found. ): I had posted lost flyers around, and looked on for around 2 more weeks before I felt truly that the bunny was not there anymore. Momo was safely taken back, and I was advised to foster her for a while since the bunny organization was full.

I am a college student at home for summer now, but will be heading back in around 3 months, so I will need to find a home for the bunny before then. I came here to ask if anyone would be interested in taking in a great, amazing bunny. She has been through a lot already, and I wish to see her happy. 

Now for the important information! Momo is a female Dutch bunny. I do not believe she has been spayed. Her age is unknown, though it is approximated that she is at least 2 years old. She appears to be healthy with good looking stools and is very alert. She is also litter trained, though she has some accidents here and there! She is a very social bunny and very sweet! She has not bit or nipped me at all even though I imagine she must be stressed of what she's been through. She shows no signs of cage aggression either. Momo is curious to explore new things and would come up and nudge you for treats. She would love to have another bunny companion, as she lost one just so recently. 

I live in the San Jose area in California. But I am willing to make a long drive (couple hours etc) if the owner would be a good fit! For questions or more info, feel free to email me at [email protected] Thank you very much!
Any help would be great!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 16, 2013)

What a sweetie, good on you for spending the time to find her and care for her. Best of luck finding her a new home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 18, 2013)

ray:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 18, 2013)

What an adorable little bun. Good on you for helping her. I'll be praying she finds a home. ray:


----------



## mintsincl (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you all very much for the kind words! 

Momo is still up for adoption as of now! I am trying on other networking sites to search for a home as well.


----------



## Tauntz (Aug 5, 2013)

Momo is such an adorable bun! Thank you so much for rescuing her & searching for a wonderful home for Momo. I hope you can soon find her that wonderful loving bunny home she so deserves. Maybe one of our members can give her a wonderful home. Hope so!

On another note, I don't understand how people can think a pet can simply be tossed out into the wild & will be okay. Most of those same people if they were dropped off in a deserted area with nothing but nature would not be able to survive for too long either! They wouldn't know which berries & plants were safe to eat or how to catch fish or other food or where to get clean drinking water if they could find it! Sorry to get off on a bit of a rant.

Thank you for saving Momo & I wish you the best with finding her that perfect bunny home!


----------

